# Dalgliesh Steam Shipping Co. Ltd. (R. S. Dalgliesh)



## Rosalie21

Hi I'm tracing my family history. My Great Aunt Rose Ann Baxter emigrated to New Zealand and married Arthur Selby Dalgliesh he was a Master Mariner in New Zealand and his older brother was R S Dalgleish Managing Director of Dalgliesh Steam Shipping Co. Ltd.

Unfortunately the company went into liquidation in 1978, I have gathered a lot of information both on Arthur and his brother, however I would like to know if his son took over the factory and was it still in the Dalgliesh ownership when it went into liquidation.

What ever information comes up no matter how small would be appreciated

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## daggyman

*R. S. Dalgliesh*

Hi 
I worked for Daggies from 1970 to 1978, cadet to 3rd engineer.

Robert Stanley Dalgliesh founded the company around 1906, his son Mr. Peter was running the show with his son Nicholas when i joined them in 1970 although they had sold the Watergate Steam Shipping company to Lonrho by then.
the family were involved in the boardroom struggles of the early 70s with SSW Dalgliesh who was on the Lonrho board. I believe the Dalgliesh family were the second largest private shareholder in Lonrho 
Sadly Nicholas committed suicide in December1977. this was around the time they placed an order for an SD14 from Austin and Pickersgill Sunderland she was launched as the Dalworth but was given to the Vietnamese mid 1979 by the British government.
A new company called Loncom ship management was formed but the remaining three ships Letchworth, Oakworth and Naworth were put up for sale and were bought by Ocean Tramping of HongKong all three were handed over in January 1979 and the Newcastle office was wound down.
Both Peter and Nicholas took a great interest in their people and would always speak to you when called into the office.

A google search should bring you to the website of squiz another ex Daggy cadet there are some comments from some guys who worked on the chartering side of the company who knew the family better than the seafarers



Daggyman


----------



## daggyman

*rs dalgliesh*

hi

Update on website squiz.co.uk has more information on Daggies


----------



## Rosalie21

daggyman said:


> Hi
> I worked for Daggies from 1970 to 1978, cadet to 3rd engineer.
> 
> Robert Stanley Dalgliesh founded the company around 1906, his son Mr. Peter was running the show with his son Nicholas when i joined them in 1970 although they had sold the Watergate Steam Shipping company to Lonrho by then.
> the family were involved in the boardroom struggles of the early 70s with SSW Dalgliesh who was on the Lonrho board. I believe the Dalgliesh family were the second largest private shareholder in Lonrho
> Sadly Nicholas committed suicide in December1977. this was around the time they placed an order for an SD14 from Austin and Pickersgill Sunderland she was launched as the Dalworth but was given to the Vietnamese mid 1979 by the British government.
> A new company called Loncom ship management was formed but the remaining three ships Letchworth, Oakworth and Naworth were put up for sale and were bought by Ocean Tramping of HongKong all three were handed over in January 1979 and the Newcastle office was wound down.
> Both Peter and Nicholas took a great interest in their people and would always speak to you when called into the office.
> 
> A google search should bring you to the website of squiz another ex Daggy cadet there are some comments from some guys who worked on the chartering side of the company who knew the family better than the seafarers
> 
> 
> 
> Daggyman


Hi Daggy I had just found that website, then the email to say you had left a message weird or what.

My Great Aunt Rose Ann married Arthur Selby Dalgliesh 1910-1911 he was Robert Stanley Dalgliesh's brother. They went to live in New Zealand, called at British Columbia on the way got married and had a son whom they called Arthur Selby Dalgliesh. I can find little information about my great aunt but plenty about Arthur he was a Master Mariner until he retired and they were still living together when he died. I have traced Dunedin New Zealand they had lived in the same house since 1945 so did they live in Canada till then??

I'm trying to find out why he left Newcastle Upon Tyne and go to New Zealand in such a round about way. What did my aunt do whilst he was away at sea all the time. 

His family were very different to my great aunt's maybe that is why they left the UK. 

I have no pictures of any of the family which is a shame, I saw someone on the other site were asking for pictures.

Thanks for the info hope you can shed some light on Rose and Arthur if you could point in the direction where I can find some answers.

Rosalie


----------



## byl

hiya daggyman, i was with daggies for 5-6 years finally leaving the 'letchworth' in sept, 1978, do we know each other? bill paisley, ex 3rd engineer


----------



## CO SEC

Company Secretary of RS Dalgliesh and Watergate SS Co. , in charge of accounts but also legal administration.
Sailed to Hudson Bay, on two ships, travelled with Peter around Canada with trade mission,
conducted Canadians around this country, stood in for Nicholas when he was ill,
finally left just before Nicholas committed suicide and all went down.
Wonderful years and experience but finished that experience just in time and moved to pastures new.
Still some contacts with ex RSD personnel and presently a trustee of aged seamens'homes, hence interest
in company and Merchant Navy.


----------



## Lulu510

I was with Daggies 77 till the end Tundraland then the Oakworth where we all flew home from Tokyo Xmas 78. I believe I served with you Byl your name is familiar
(Julian Hook) ex deck cadet


----------



## daggyman

Hi Byl

I cannot recall your name so I guess our paths never crossed.
I did the following trips dates are approximate I have my DB somewhere.
3E Naworth 08/78 to 12/78 on handover.
3E Federal Tyne 01/78 to 05/78
College Class two 
4E letchworth 02/77 08/77
4E Naworth 04/76 10/76
JE Letchworth 10/75 to 02/76, Tamworth 08/74 to 02/75
Cadet Oakworth 07/72 maiden voyage to 08 /73 (missed first cement run!) Pennyworth 07/70 to 08/70

Ray Jordan


----------



## BowTech

Ok Daggies!! I'm looking to publish some articles for the Featured Shipping Company in our Warsash Association Journal ALL HANDS? Any good juice morsels entertained !!
Cheers!
Stan
AH Ed!


----------



## Topherjohn

BowTech said:


> Ok Daggies!! I'm looking to publish some articles for the Featured Shipping Company in our Warsash Association Journal ALL HANDS? Any good juice morsels entertained !!
> Cheers!
> Stan
> AH Ed!


HI Stan, working on my article today, looked here for any other information and there you are!


----------



## BowTech

Topherjohn said:


> HI Stan, working on my article today, looked here for any other information and there you are!


Cheers Chris!


----------



## herbertlucy32

Rosalie21 said:


> Hi Daggy I had just found that website, then the email to say you had left a message weird or what. My Great Aunt Rose Ann married Arthur Selby Dalgliesh 1910-1911 he was Robert Stanley Dalgliesh's brother. They went to live in New Zealand, called at British Columbia on the way got married and had a son whom they called Arthur Selby Dalgliesh. I can find little information about my great aunt but plenty about Arthur he was a Master Mariner until he retired and they were still living together when he died. I have traced Dunedin New Zealand they had lived in the same house since 1945 so did they live in Canada till then?? I'm trying to find out why he left Newcastle Upon Tyne and go to New Zealand in such a round about way. What did my aunt do whilst he was away at sea all the time. His family were very different to my great aunt's maybe that is why they left the UK. I have no pictures of any of the family which is a shame, I saw someone on the other site were asking for pictures. Thanks for the info hope you can shed some light on Rose and Arthur if you could point in the direction where I can find some answers. Rosalie


 Hi - my mum (nee Elizabeth Anne Dalgliesh) was daughter of Stanley Spencer Woodridge Dalgliesh aka Peter and sister of Nicholas. She has lots of family history knowledge and still lives in Newcastle upon Tyne. I know that one of Peter’s uncles went to live in New Zealand so as his dad was Robert Stanley assume that is Arthur Shelby who you are referring to. Lucy


----------

